# What is the best brand of kitchen knife?



## ILL24 (Jun 6, 2014)

Choosing a good set of kitchen knives is a minefield. How can you find out the the sharpest, most durable knives? Is there a site that reviews them or do people find out through word of mouth? Or do get what you pay for?


----------



## Von blewitt (Jun 6, 2014)

There are nearly 4000 threads & over 80,000 posts in "the kitchen knife" sub forum on this forum. There is no simple answer. If you are looking to purchase something you can fill out this questionnaire, and you'll get some advice which will hopefully make yours decision easier.
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/12791-The-quot-Which-Knife-Should-I-Buy-quot-Questionnaire-v2


----------



## erikz (Jun 6, 2014)

Non-existent. Every one has their own favorite, based on different factors and expectations.


----------



## jai (Jun 6, 2014)

Dont look for brands look for what works.


----------



## Matus (Jun 6, 2014)

Von blewitt said:


> f you are looking to purchase something you can fill out this questionnaire, and you'll get some advice which will hopefully make yours decision easier.
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/12791-The-quot-Which-Knife-Should-I-Buy-quot-Questionnaire-v2



+1 

Just read a bit around here and then use the questionnaire so that we can help you.

The 'best' knife will be the one which will best suit fulfil your expectations concerning utility, design, price ... Most of the time it takes several iterations to get there, because at the beginning you lack the knowledge about what you actually want. It takes personal experience to actually form expectations that are relevant and address your needs. And it will not be cheap


----------



## XooMG (Jun 6, 2014)

Forgive my cynicism but when I see first posts like these lots of warning flags start flying.


----------



## mhlee (Jun 6, 2014)

XooMG said:


> Forgive my cynicism but when I see first posts like these lots of warning flags start flying.



+1

"Is there a site that reviews them"?

Yes. This site has TONS of reviews.


----------



## Matus (Jun 6, 2014)

I would say - we made our point and the OP does not deserve to get stoned just because asking a question we consider 'wrong'. Unless we want to scare him/her away, we should make space for the new member to look around and maybe come back with the questionnaire and set of questions.

So let's just be nice as we usually are


----------



## Keith Neal (Jun 6, 2014)

Good answer. Welcome ILL24.

Keith


----------



## Bigdaddyb (Jun 6, 2014)

Rule #1 -- Don't buy a set. Buy the knives you need.


----------



## Chef Doom (Jun 7, 2014)

The most durable, Henckle's. The sharpest, a razor or a scalpel . The best of both worlds, lightsaber.

If you really want to revolutionize the home cooking experience, then we need a home version of a high pressure water cutter.


----------



## banjo1071 (Jun 7, 2014)

I very much like the "Bob Kramer" brand! I strongly recommend to get a whole set!


----------



## Matus (Jun 7, 2014)

ILL24, just ignore the comments above. If you still want to get some advices from those that are actually willing to offer some (yes, there are plenty of those around here), than just start a new thread and start it with the questionnaire.


----------



## Chef Doom (Jun 8, 2014)

Matus said:


> ILL24, just ignore the comments above. If you still want to get some advices from those that are actually willing to offer some (yes, there are plenty of those around here), than just start a new thread and start it with the questionnaire.



That's because his question is pointless, very open ended, and has zero direction. His question deserves the type of responses that has been supplied.


----------



## toddnmd (Jun 8, 2014)

It was a very open question, for which there is no simple answer, particularly without the OP including any specific info. That doesn't mean that people need to jump all over him (her?). We are all ignorant about many things.

I'd say to educate yourself as much as possible. Read some of the vast info and experience reflected here. Ask informed questions, and then either get a sub-$100 gyuto new, or buy something that is decent on B/S/T. Find out what you like or don't like about that particular blade, ask more questions, and refine what you're looking for.

And learn to sharpen. Sooner is better than later.


----------



## erikz (Jun 8, 2014)

Chef Doom said:


> That's because his question is pointless, very open ended, and has zero direction. His question deserves the type of responses that has been supplied.



Al though this is true, why would we want to scare away a potential enthusiast and community member?

I'm with Matus on this one.


----------



## Chef Doom (Jun 8, 2014)

Some things in life are required based solely on the principle of the matter. 

Unless the OP was high. Or drunk. Or high and drunk. Then we can change the nature of the discussion.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jun 8, 2014)

Before we start bickering, I think it's worth noting that the original message looks a lot like the kind of thing a bot would produce.

(If you're legit ILL24, then I apologise).


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you for taking the time to create such an informational post. I find your site very useful in this regard. Many questions have been piqued for my curiosity. Excellent use of the proper terminology required. Thank you again for such valuable time well spent together.


----------



## Namaxy (Jun 9, 2014)

ThEoRy said:


> Thank you for taking the time to create such an informational post. I find your site very useful in this regard. Many questions have been piqued for my curiosity. Excellent use of the proper terminology required. Thank you again for such valuable time well spent together.



LOL....that's great.


----------



## WillC (Jun 9, 2014)

Its certainly some kind of spam bot or person doing market research. If you copy the text from the thread start and put the whole lot in google, you get quite a few results of posts on relevant blogs and forums with the exact same text.


----------



## Benuser (Jun 9, 2014)

Sharp!


----------



## Matus (Jun 10, 2014)

Will, you seem to be correct indeed. Let's just ban the guy and delete the whole thread. I hate when I am too polite :curse:


----------



## Chef Doom (Jun 14, 2014)

ThEoRy said:


> Thank you for taking the time to create such an informational post. I find your site very useful in this regard. Many questions have been piqued for my curiosity. Excellent use of the proper terminology required. Thank you again for such valuable time well spent together.



This made me chuckle. It's very hard for an angry, depressing, pessimistic, cold hearted individual such as myself to made to chuckle. I commend you on your efforts.

But seriously folks, if we truly want the sharpest most durable knife, then nothing short of advanced telekinesis will truly fit the bill. Like the psycho character Sylar from Heroes.

100% successful brain surgery every time. No sharpening. No chips. No breaking. Can't be beat.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 14, 2014)

A+ for the Sylar reference. Also, Heros is coming back to NBC.


----------



## Chef Doom (Jun 15, 2014)

No freaking way! I hope they improved the writing though. The end of the series was getting pretty ridiculous with the plot.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 15, 2014)

Writers strike killed that show. I'll reserve judgment on this rebirth until after several viewings.


----------



## Chef Doom (Jun 16, 2014)

You know what, I never put two and two together. Makes sense to me. I will be looking forward to the rebirth.


----------



## Ruso (Jun 27, 2014)

Definitely a Ferrari 433


----------



## DDPslice (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow you two should start your own thread and have your own rebirth...ing. Lol Jk 

OP don't do a set...if I could suggest anything it would be to get stainless steel or a steel with a high chromium content else you'll have to keep wiping your knife...but you should be wiping your knife out of good habit anyways. My 2


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 8, 2014)

DDPslice said:


> Wow you two should start your own thread and have your own rebirth...ing. Lol Jk
> 
> OP don't do a set...if I could suggest anything it would be to get stainless steel or a steel with a high chromium content else you'll have to keep wiping your knife...but you should be wiping your knife out of good habit anyways. My 2



Dude it was a spambot.


----------



## DDPslice (Jul 8, 2014)

+1


----------



## bahamaroot (Jul 12, 2014)

The one you like the most.


----------

